# Dr. G PCT



## goesto11 (Dec 15, 2013)

Didn't see this in the PCT thread 
This is the Dr. G PCT protocol:
PCT/HRT post

"I also like to address a proper PCT at least in my opinion. There are many
different ways that a PCT is done and can be done but i think here is one
best way. Recently i have been using Triptorelin for my patients along
with toremifene and clomid. I don't use or recommend HCG when using
triptorelin cause those two don't work so well together because the test
spike from HCG by itself can further delay or halt the production of test
that triptorelin is trying to achieve. If triptorelin was not being used
then HCG definitely should come in to play at very low dosages as in
150-200iu three times a week. But assuming you have your triptorelin, tore
and clomid in hand then this is how my PCT should be done:

1) SubQ injection of triptorelin 100mcg after most of the last and longest
acting AAS is out of your system. For example, if you are only on tren A
and test propionate then you can safely inject the triptorelin 4 days after
the last dose. But if you are on tren, test enanthate and deca then you
have to wait 3-4 weeks after your last dose to inject triptorelin.
Injecting triptorelin too early when AAS levels are still high can make its
use pretty ineffective. Once you have injected the triptorelin, i advise
my patients for the first two weeks to take 100-120mg of toremifene split
twice a day along with 50mg of Clomid twice a day. For week three, reduce
toremifene by half total daily dosage and still split twice a day and
reduce clomid to 50mg once a day. For the fourth week, reduce the
toremifene to 25-30mg daily once a day and clomid 50mg once a day to finish
out the 4th week. This is the best chance to give your body to bring it to
its natural test production levels. At this point, you need to wait 30
days before testing your total test levels. Testing right after you come
off clomid or tore will give false results."

This protocol has been reportedly used successfully after many years of "shut down"
There's an Italian medical journal floating around. Google. 


Here is the thread in its entirety:
Dr. G Thread


----------

